

Does Not Having a Facebook Page Make You ‘Suspicious’ to Employers? - invisiblefunnel
http://business.time.com/2012/08/08/does-not-having-a-facebook-page-make-you-suspicious-to-employers/#ixzz2UcN9C6Cm

======
ExpiredLink
> _BarbaraTweetz Nov 21, 2012_

> _This article is absolutely ridiculous! I would like to suggest that people
> who are on social media sites CONSTANTLY are dangerously removed for
> REALITY._

